# 243 shells



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I was wondering if its just here in southwest mo that's its hard to find 243 shells? Most places are out of all grain but I espectally can't find the 55grain. Does anybody know of anywhere to get them? And is it hard or expensive to reload shells? I have never done it or have any of the equipment but have thought about it scence I can't hardly find any shells. Any thoughts?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I have not bought any .243 ammo in years as I reload for all my firearms (except rimfire of course). I do check prices on ammo when I am in Academy, Walmart, etc. just to see what is available. I seems to come and go as far as store stocks go. Sometimes you can't find .223 ore .204 around here. It is getting a little better and most stores have at least a few boxes of most popular calibers but not always the load you might be looking for. If you are going to get into reloading your up front costs are going to run you around a couple hundred dollars or so for your basic equipment. You will need a press, powder scales, powder measure lube pad, case trimmer, chamfer tool, etc. Look at some of the package deals at Cabela's, Midway, etc. When you buy your set you will need to add dies and shellholder for the caliber you wish to load. You will also need some good calipers. I use digital for mine. Sometimes you will find stuff on Ebay where someone is selling out. I use RCBS but there are several good brands out there. Check it out. If you ever start reloading, you will enjoy it I bet.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot I have been thinking about doing it for years. I would like to do it I think. Thanks a lot.


----------

